# Vans Implant Pro sizing



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I am on last years implant and yes they are really good, the boa system with traditional lace works perfect for heal hold. 
I am a size 9 and they fit me perfect but I would not buy them without trying them on first, everyone's foot is different. When I bought them I tried on 5 different brands and none of them fit except the vans.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Subarudunk said:


> I am looking at new boots for the season and one of the all mountain boots I am considering is the vans implant pro. I like the boa feature to really hold the ankle in. The issue is I have to buy early because my typical boot size is a 7.5 and only a handful of retailers carry them. Does anyone have experience with this boot or vans in general? Should I go with a size 8? The size 7.5 would be sizing down half a size.
> Any advice appreciated.


Hi Subaru,

That will depend on your measurements. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

JDA said:


> I am on last years implant and yes they are really good, the boa system with traditional lace works perfect for heal hold.
> I am a size 9 and they fit me perfect but I would not buy them without trying them on first, everyone's foot is different. When I bought them I tried on 5 different brands and none of them fit except the vans.



I wish I had a shop to try them on at, but unfortunately there is only one shop in my area that is still open and they do not have these.
I am glad to hear they hold the ankle in well. I have been having a hard time finding a boot with good ankle hold. Last boot I found was the Nike DK. 
In regards to packing out, did they pack out significantly?


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Subaru,
> 
> That will depend on your measurements. Please measure your feet using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


My mondo sizing translates to a roughly a 7.5
Could this be impacted by the toe shape? It seems like the toe on these is more rounded than other boots I have seen. I currently ride the Nike DK in a 7.5, but I think my toes are squeezed too tight in them. I thought that they would pack out more than they have.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Subarudunk said:


> My mondo sizing translates to a roughly a 7.5
> Could this be impacted by the toe shape? It seems like the toe on these is more rounded than other boots I have seen. I currently ride the Nike DK in a 7.5, but I think my toes are squeezed too tight in them. I thought that they would pack out more than they have.


What are the actual barefoot measurements for each foot (length and width)? That is the best place to start.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Subarudunk said:


> I wish I had a shop to try them on at, but unfortunately there is only one shop in my area that is still open and they do not have these.
> I am glad to hear they hold the ankle in well. I have been having a hard time finding a boot with good ankle hold. Last boot I found was the Nike DK.
> In regards to packing out, did they pack out significantly?


I have about 26 days on them so far and they are still solid, much better than my old 32's


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> What are the actual barefoot measurements for each foot (length and width)? That is the best place to start.


Barefoot measurements are 25.4cm length and 9.2cm width.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Subarudunk said:


> Barefoot measurements are 25.4cm length and 9.2cm width.


Great. You will want the 7.5. You are a "normal" D width so get the heat mold done right away and shred it up!

STOKED!


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Great. You will want the 7.5. You are a "normal" D width so get the heat mold done right away and shred it up!
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for the advice! Unfortunately I live in PA and do not have any shops that can heat mold. Do you have any recommendations for DIY heat molding?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Subarudunk said:


> Thanks for the advice! Unfortunately I live in PA and do not have any shops that can heat mold. Do you have any recommendations for DIY heat molding?


Here are our heat mold tips. I would strongly suggest that you not mold at home. https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html

STOKED!


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Here are our heat mold tips. I would strongly suggest that you not mold at home. https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you for the responses. Boots came in and feel like they might be a bit small. I took out the insole and stood on it barefoot. It feels small compared to my foot, but I am not sure. Pics below.
Would like your opinion on this.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

they are supposed to just barely fit. Not like your street shoes with some wiggle room. Put them on and lean forward but with your feet flat. Do your toes pull back at all from he front?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Insoles like superfeet with a plastic arch will stop your foot from elongating from the pressure of doing them up, straps, gravity, extra G's.

And if you leave them a bit long they kinda push the liner out a bit at the toes.


TT


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Subarudunk said:


> Thank you for the responses. Boots came in and feel like they might be a bit small. I took out the insole and stood on it barefoot. It feels small compared to my foot, but I am not sure. Pics below.
> Would like your opinion on this.


That looks great. In a correctly fit snowboard boot your foot will always overhang the insert. This is because snowboard boots are designed so that your foot will have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. Go get those heat fit.

STOKED!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

JDA said:


> I am on last years implant and yes they are really good, the boa system with traditional lace works perfect for heal hold.
> I am a size 9 and they fit me perfect but I would not buy them without trying them on first, everyone's foot is different. When I bought them I tried on 5 different brands and none of them fit except the vans.


Normally I wouldn't buy boots without trying them on.

But sometimes you have to make exceptions.

I just got snowmoose from this forum to pick me up a pair of Vans Infuse boots that don't appear to be used at all.
Apparently they have been but there's no sign's of use.

For $20 Canadian snow pesos:surprise:
Figured it might be worth the risk?:embarrased1:

You say they fit true to size?
Or the your model does, these should to?
I'm hoping so.
They're a size 9 & I usually fit a 9 50% of the time, the other 50% it's a 9.5.

I've never had a pair of vans boots before.
They stiff compared to other supposed stiff boots?


Think these'll fit or am I gonna have to sell em?
Fuck I still have a pair of SLX's in the states somewhere, I need to have shipped up here.


TT


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Normally I wouldn't buy boots without trying them on.
> 
> But sometimes you have to make exceptions.
> 
> ...


For that kind of money you can't go wrong. I've always been a 9 but my feet are a little wide and the vans seem to work with my wide feet. I found Burton too narrow, 32's are fine.

The infuse should be pretty stiff and I think they have a plastic insert that you can leave in or take out in different areas of the boot to customize the stiffness.


----------

